# Mission: Impossible Rogue Nation (July 31th, 2015)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tNPZGc0WmfM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gOW_azQbOjw[/YOUTUBE]






> _Ethan and team take on their most impossible mission yet, eradicating the Syndicate – an International rogue organization as highly skilled as they are, committed to destroying the IMF._


​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

Should be fun.


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 22, 2015)

Maybe they mentioned it in the 4th movie and I missed it... but, what happened to his wife?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

Didn't they get divorced or somethin'

like, they shared a goodbye stare from afar in the last scene or somethin' like that, I think


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 22, 2015)

The girl in the trailer kind of looked like her, so I thought maybe they were bringing her back or something.

I guess just like in real life, he can't hold down a wife


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 22, 2015)

I love how Mission impossible is the american version of James Bond in every sense. It's cool. 

This new trailer was very James Bond-esque.

OMG! I love this so much.


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 22, 2015)

but where's Paula?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Didn't they get divorced or somethin'
> 
> like, they shared a goodbye stare from afar in the last scene or somethin' like that, I think



He faked her death in order to protect her.  I'm not sure if they divorced but he is keeping his distance from her though its clear that they still love each other.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2015)

oh yeah, thas' it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2015)

> I love how Mission impossible is the american version of James Bond in every sense. It's cool.
> 
> This new trailer was very James Bond-esque.



well, not in every sense...it doesn't have the dated womanising


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Zkozk1JlNl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2015)

Simon Pegg and Jeremy Renner were brilliant in the last one.  I am excited about this.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

Rhames is back that's all that matters  hopefully not just one throwaway scene  

Hopefully Brandt is back in the field as well


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2015)

Brandt is indeed back in action in this one. 

[YOUTUBE]gOW_azQbOjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2015)

Brandt doesn't look back in the field  he is running support with Rhames


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 23, 2015)

_Lambert vs. Predator_





I guess I can't work this flick into my schedule either tbh


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 25, 2015)

Quiet crazy that he does his own stunts, apparently he did it in this film too with the place scene 8 times.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

Fucking Simon Pegg 


Yeah I'll sit through it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2015)

> *Tom Cruise Features In New MISSION: IMPOSSIBLE - ROGUE NATION Still; Plot Details Emerge*
> 
> The last installment in the long-running Mission: Impossible franchise, Brad Bird's Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol, was met with major critical acclaim and grossed nearly $700M at the worldwide box office, so expectations for the next mission are sky-high.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimander (Apr 17, 2015)

Avengers is no longer the only movie I'm looking forward to this year. Excellent.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2015)

Simon Pegg was disrespected big time!


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CNBLdvAVw3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2015)

That chick has no ass


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nvc9EIILz0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2015)

The 1st pic and the 3rd pic kind of look like a shaved and unshaved Pegg


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nmC6rZyByzk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nrIyFIZIgwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2015)

Brandt still not in the field


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2015)

Inside the link it says that it was test screened and it was very well recieved.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Oewgarhy9-w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ikP8D2tb59w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8dE4R_qq5b0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 2, 2015)

that woman is a tragic downgrade from paula patton


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah why didnt Paula return  We need some form of continuity dammit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QcVfutgTXKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nhVgyH0EYhY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uE38zRyM_NE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]42AKsfaw1z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9Z2VcfJLEGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]afS5ks54tms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Tm2wvFtOhWw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qMT0pfpHH2M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]o6JdOPryiRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2015)

Holding a 98% on RT right now. wao


----------



## Karasu (Jul 27, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> That chick has no ass





Lucaniel said:


> that woman is a tragic downgrade from paula patton




Jane had such nice...pertinents  it's unfair!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



Why must you do this to me man? You know how long visuals have a lasting impression on me.

Now I cannot get that fall from grace out of my head.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn that's real


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

that's too real


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Thandie wasn't looking too great last I saw her either.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

IGN's review didn't do this movie justice.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Ign of all sites  You decide to listen to that tripe?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

I just saw it. It's so good!

I need a James Bond crossover NOW!


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

At the Theatre now to see it. Will post the review later tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Detective.  Did we make another discovery?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

James Bond vs. Ethan Hunt needs to happen in my lifetime!


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Did we make another discovery?



My Skyfall senses are tingling dude. I don't mean to boast but looks like we sid it again.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

Movie is set mostly in London.

All the action was superb.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2015)

Taking my siblings to dinner and see this movie afterwards

thanks for the word up, detective


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> That chick has no ass





Lucaniel said:


> that woman is a tragic downgrade from paula patton





Vault said:


> Yeah why didnt Paula return  We need some form of continuity dammit



This basic as fuck level of analysis, which ended up being wrong on OP levels of wrong.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



man fuck you stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

As much as I like Patton.  She was an IMF agent.  She couldn't have played Ferguson's role.  And I hear that Ferguson was great.  So that makes me miss her a little less.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm just saying Mission Impossible is hella inconsistent when it comes to their women. Remember Thandie Newton's character in IM2? That woman who was so important to the whole plot and Ethan that Ethan goes to such great lengths to try and rescue her once captured? By MI3 she is completely forgotten he was with another new chick playing happy families again goes to such lengths to save then we get Paula by MI5 Paula is gone and we have Ferguson 

Detective with that basic level of compherension how did my post make you think me mentioning Paula was a downgrade to Ferguson? I guess you skipped the part about the continuity to get your punchline across


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Also detective I must know this 

Was Brandt back in the field yes or no?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't think so Vault.  And I agree with you.  Brandt not being in the field is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hawkeye isn't a field agent in MI5.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2015)

Vault said:


> Also detective I must know this
> 
> Was Brandt back in the field yes or no?



He was basically a glorified assistant.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

He still managed to get a kill in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Benji was really fucking lucky.  Will Ethan ever tell him that he had a 50% chance of dying during the underwater mission?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2015)

Saw it last night, it was pretty awesome. I liked the twists and how they managed to win at the end.

Can't wait for the 6th installment now.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> YOU WERE RIGHT DUDE!
> 
> I'm surprised you aren't boasting a bit more though.  You took a lot of hate for praising Ferguson's looks.



As usual, I feel I must remain true to my humble roots, and maintain my sense of humility.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Hopefully she gets some good opportunities out of this role.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

In my opinion, she had a bigger presence in MI5, in the time she was given, compared to even the Cruise Missile.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Definitely.  Movie isn't as good when she is absent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> This basic as fuck level of analysis, which ended up being wrong on OP levels of wrong.



I disagree, Paula Patton has those curves


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't acknowledge your rebuttal, Huey. You haven't earned the right to image reply to me.

Only Vaulto has.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Paula Patton's character wasn't as good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> I don't acknowledge your rebuttal, Huey. You haven't earned the right to image reply to me.
> 
> Only Vaulto has.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2015)

This is how the movie did 

And currently:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Okay.  Rankings.  All Time Mission Impossible girls.  Every possible factor being taken into account:

1 - Rebecca Ferguson
2 - Thandie Newton
3 - Paula Patton
4 - Emmanuelle Beart
5 - Maggie Q
6 - Lea Seydoux
7 - Michelle Monaghan

Lea should be much higher.  But they screwed her over by basically making her an afterthought in the movie.  They wasted her.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 4, 2015)

Woah - to say the previews didn't do Rebecca any justice is a pathetic understatement. Those eyes 

And that damn motorcycle chase scene - son. of. a. BITCH.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

That motorcycle scene killed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2015)

The underwater scene was intense, it was the "Burj Khalifa climbing scene" of the movie for me. 

I think in this one there was no homage to that recurring scene where Ethan falls into a place and stops by hanging by a rope or thread before he lands where he needs to go. In Ghost Protocol it was Brandt who did it, though. But still, they didn't do that in this one.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 4, 2015)

BMWs  BMWs everywhere. 

That M3 was laying down some serious heat too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah.  Every motorcycle was a BMW too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

The opera sequence was brilliant.  I have been to Salzburg, not Vienna.  I need to change that.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The opera sequence was brilliant.  I have been to Salzburg, not Vienna.  I need to change that.



Definitely, one of the highlights for sure.  It had everything even laughs while still extremely tense

Also when Ethan finally met Brandt in Morocco during the chase scene  

Brandt still not in the field though


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't believe how good this was.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 5, 2015)

Just saw it today. I liked it, although I'm not completely sure I liked it better than MI:GP. Still, it was a fun summer film, which makes for another win among the movies I've seen in theaters after AoU disappointed me.

And the opera sequence was awesome. I was not only biting my nails, but since I'd previously drunk a lot more water than expected due to being parched at the time, I had a full bladder that drove me crazy the entire sequence. The only reason I didn't make a mad dash to the bathroom until the set piece ended was because it was way too riveting to miss. That's how awesome it was.

Also, some fucking idiot right in front of me was texting or something on his phone at a few points during the movie, while another fuckwit somewhere in the theater let their phone ring a couple of times. Why do all these people who should have been aborted keep coming to the screenings I attend?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

So fucking good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> Definitely, one of the highlights for sure.  It had everything even laughs while still extremely tense
> 
> Also when Ethan finally met Brandt in Morocco during the chase scene
> 
> Brandt still not in the field though


I can tell you love Brandt.  I don't blame you.  I love him too.  I laughed my ass off when he complained to Luther about his vehicle selection.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

You had to choose the fucking 4x4


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Ethan tripping over the car had everyone cracking up


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2015)

rebecca ferguson was great in this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)

Seriously though.  Shouldn't Ethan have taken the third option offered to him by Ilsa?


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can tell you love Brandt.  I don't blame you.  I love him too.  I laughed my ass off when he complained to Luther about his vehicle selection.



I really like how Renner portrays Brandt. He is a field agent equal to Ethan but somehow the way he carries himself everything about him points to a pencil pusher who is strictly by the book and follows orders almost mindlessly. He also seems like the morale compass of the team 

Yeah, you just had to pick a 4x4 didn't you


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

> He is a field agent equal to Ethan



steady on 

don't you know ethan is THE PERSONIFICATION OF DESTINY

god that speech was unnecessary


also

>film series initials are MI
>it's film number 5
>so it's MI5
>and it's all about the actual MI5


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah.  The speech Baldwin gave to the prime minister was pretty silly.  That's okay.  I can overlook that since I like 95% of the movie.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2015)

But it's true. The Brits didn't seem to understand just how deadly Ethan is, even Ferguson thought the mission was impossible. Heck even the guys who trained Ethan thought they would catch him within a day yet even 6 months later they were chasing ghosts


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

yeah forreal tho i doubt brandt is ethan's equal as an agent

but faust is close


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2015)

Nah Brandt was more effective than Ethan in Dubai


----------



## PyroJack (Aug 10, 2015)

That water tank sequence was SO unnerving, it was really well executed. Add to the fact that the scene literally had no background music-- it was definitely the best sequence in the film for me. Unfortunately, I still give the props to Ghost Protocol for being the best-paced movie of the franchise for me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2015)

I think the "personification of destiny" thing was actually said by Luther at some point of the movie. 

[YOUTUBE]HPtiE7TJ9Lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

This movie was good. I saw it in IMAX; which I almost never do, and it was totally worth it. Can't wait to see it again


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Vault said:


> Nah Brandt was more effective than Ethan in Dubai



how 

what i remember from dubai is that ethan climbed the burj, then him and brandt beat up some dudes, and they failed to catch lea seydoux


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Brandt went inside the fan though.  And it was hot as fuck in there.  The scene was intense and stuff.


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

Brandt being grossly underrated Rukia


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Brandt went inside the fan though.  And it was hot as fuck in there.  The scene was intense and stuff.



that was in dubai? wasn't that in india?

anyways i think anyone saying brandt is as good as ethan is really overrating brandt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Brandt took Ethan's gun.  He could have killed Ethan.  The fight would have been over.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

"fight"

ethan was testing him


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

pretty good...slow at times but the action makes up for it...really like the fact TC does most if not all of his own stunts.


----------

